
Show HN: Run Training Calendar - vatotemking
https://runtrainingcalendar.com
======
vatotemking
Hello HN. I was partly inspired by Pieter Levels' talk about [0] turning side
projects into startups and his 1 startup per month. So I finally got my act
together, and launch my own sideproject to a greater audience here in HN.
Honest and brutal comments are welcome.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6reLWfFNer0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6reLWfFNer0)

